# Tascam DR-40 w/ Pelican 1040 Case



## aZhu (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi everyone. Not too sure if this belongs here but I figure a lot of people have been doing video with their DSLRs so for what it's worth, here's some information. I've been looking everywhere for a decent case to go my Tascam DR-40 audio recorder and I've found it! The Pelican 1040 micro case. Had to add some small pieces of foam to make it nice and snug but even without them, the DR-40 fits pretty well in there.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 19, 2012)

cool thanks for the heads up i was looking at getting a DR-40 too
how do you like it? and what mic do you use with it?


----------



## aZhu (Jul 19, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> cool thanks for the heads up i was looking at getting a DR-40 too
> how do you like it? and what mic do you use with it?



I just recently got this for an upcoming wedding gig. I've used the Zoom H4n in the past but the DR-40 is much cheaper and functions nearly the same, if not better. Currently not using it with mics as it is mainly attached to the house mix of venues for recording. My favorite feature would have to be the dual recording mode which allows a 2nd track to be recorded at the same time as the first but with up to a -12db pad/reduction to avoid clipping.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 19, 2012)

aZhu said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > cool thanks for the heads up i was looking at getting a DR-40 too
> ...


----------



## aZhu (Jul 19, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> aZhu said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure low speed cards will work. According to the user manual, a 1GB SD card can record 31 minutes of 24bit 96kHz audio (highest quality). That translates down to about 33.03 megabytes a minute, which is a little over half a megabyte a second. Most, if not all memory cards can write way faster than that.


----------

